# Hello from France



## peji (Aug 11, 2019)

Hello all,
I patronize this forum for 3 months, and it is now time to introduce myself
58 years old , from France
I'm a new owner of an 2019 MK3 TT 40 TFSI , White Glacier whith sline option  
Commimg from an 330 E92 BMW
Thanks to the administrators for this beautiful forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Peji, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonjour

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

